# Transparenz mit xorg ziemlich kaputt



## Phenylalalinquelle (8. Dezember 2004)

Hi.

 An diejenigen unter euch, die schon mit der Transparenzfunktion vom xorg experimentiert haben:

 Funktioniert das bei euch alles mehr oder weniger vernünftig? Ich habe 'ne GeForce FX5200, benutze die nvidia-Treiber von deren Webseite und habe leider Grafikfehler en masse. Ich muss nur beliebige Fenster (getestet mit sämtl. KDE-Programmen, mit Gaim, ...) verkleinern/vergrössern und das Fenster ist derart fehlerhaft gerendert, dass es schon wieder irgendwie zum Kotzen aussieht... Er zeichnet einfach bestimmte Bereiche nicht neu. Und wenn zum Beispiel der KDE-Desktop drunter liegt, dann hat der auch überall Überreste von dem verkleinerten Fenster, so als ob der abgeschmiert wäre und sich nicht mehr neu zeichnet. Wenn man ihn dann irgendwie zum neuzeichnen zwingt sieht auch alles wieder perfekt aus. Kennt Ihr das / ist das noch normal, oder passiert das nur hier? Also so ist es überhaupt nicht zu gebrauchen...

 thx


----------



## TanTe (8. Dezember 2004)

Normal ist das nicht! hab Transparez mit meiner GF200MX an funktioniert einwandfrei.
Wird bei dir wenn du X startest das Nvidia Logo angezeigt?


----------



## Phenylalalinquelle (8. Dezember 2004)

Ja sicher, die Nvidia-Treiber werden schon auch benutzt, wenn du das meinst. Es kommt am Anfang das (weniger) schöne nvidia-Logo und 3D-Beschleunigung funktioniert auch der Karte angemessen recht gut. Wie genau benutzt du denn die Transparenz? Mit xcompmgr und transset auch, ja? Hast du KDE? Wenn du die Konsole verkleinerst und vergrösserst und so sieht die danach immernoch makellos aus? Zeigt der denn auch während des Verkleinerns den Fensterinhalt weiter an oder siehst du nur nen Rahmen? Hast du auch die Option RenderAccel in der xorg.conf aktiviert? Ohne diese ist das wieder so langsam, dass man es eigentlich nicht nutzen kann (Ausser für tolle Screenshots zum rumzeigen).


----------



## JohannesR (9. Dezember 2004)

Die Transparenz von X.org ist auch noch sehr, sehr unstable, so wie ich das mitbekommen habe. Es wird nicht geraten, sie zu nutzen.


----------

